# As promised, powder coated reel



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

My first attempt at a powder coated salt proof reel. Originally this was a 30+ year old Penn Senator 6/0 low speed with black side plates. 
There are a few little flaws as this is my first attempt. I need to set up a proper shop downstairs to do this. I just kinda winged this one.
a better booth, larger oven and some nice colors will be here soon.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks really good for a first attempt.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SWEET!!!! Looks great


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

c0ch3s3 said:


> looks good!


I agree. Great work, Steve. 

Just be sure cheese knows that's supposed to be Tennessee (not Clemson) orange!


----------

